# Darkroom techniques (touching)



## Themindofrobert (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello. New to the forum. Glad to be here.

One or two haunted attractions I've been to have had a completely darkroom or hallway. And as you walk thru you feel as if you're being lightly touched on the face.

Some have said its just thread hanging down from the ceiling. Other suggested it's a bubble machine.

What is the actual technique? I'd like to add it to my home haunt this year.

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe most folks who add this to their walk through haunts use strands of monofilament hanging down to face level to give that effect.


----------



## Themindofrobert (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you, RoxyBlue! I'm going to give that a try. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## rjprod (Dec 20, 2013)

If you have actors in the dark, Large peacock feathers, a long straw or piece of tubing they can direct blasts of air or "heavy breathing" on the patrons neck or face and still be safe distance away.

Trick for actors in dark environments, actor needs about 15 min to acclimate to the darkness and they can see . Just before your dark area, dilate their eyes by blasting a Brite light or using strobes prior to the dark area. It basically makes them night blind for a few minutes.

We created a "Dilator" , motion sensor controller connected to a bright light. Triggered 
, it blasted the light (added a horn for good measure) . It made it so the roommate didn't have to be totally black, they were blinded,actor could see everything. Horn , added benefit , signaled actors .

We had a large empty space. Actors walked all around them, talking to them, whispering, basically screwing with them..." find the lever to exit....it's on the floor... follow me.... ect." Soundtrack of similar whispers in stereo had voices all over the room.

Very effective and inexpensive


----------



## rjprod (Dec 20, 2013)

Dilate the patrons eyes...NOT the actors....just to clarify


----------

